# Tablet won't work with photoshop! :(



## CombatRaccoon (Mar 15, 2010)

Ok so my Intuos 2 wacom tablet recently randomly stopped working. It made a noise when I plugged it in and the lights on the tablet respond to when I push down with the pen, but nothing on the screen would move. After reinstalling the latest driver twice and restarting the computer, and removing my settings... it finally works... but NOT with photoshop 7. WTF that's like the only program I need it to work on. 

So can anyone help me out? my OS is windows 7 home premium.

NVRMND FIX'D IT


----------



## Runefox (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm not terribly familiar with tablets, but from what I've heard, Windows 7 causes problems with tablet input. You need to disable the Windows Tablet PC Input service (link nicked from Arshes Nei in another topic) - Though I'm not sure if this is the root of the problem.


----------



## ToeClaws (Mar 15, 2010)

Do you mean that tablet itself made a noise?  'cause that would be a bad thing. :/

Well, as is often my suggestions, it's another thing a LiveCD can help with.  Most versions of Linux will support a tablet natively in the kernel so you don't need to install drivers.  If you boot the system up on the LiveCD, you can tell right away whether the tablet is working or not.  If it seems to function fine under Linux, then it some sorta driver thing in Windows - perhaps along the lines of what RuneFox suggested, or that the driver in Windows is corrupted and needs to be re-installed.  If it doesn't work under Linux either, then the tablet might be busted.  LiveCD's from Mint, Ubuntu or Puppy Linux should all work fine.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Mar 15, 2010)

The tablet PC option was already checked off... I reinstalled numerous older versions and the latest of the drivers from wacom. I'd like the avoid downloading linux if possible as it would take up way too much space...


----------



## Runefox (Mar 15, 2010)

Actually, what ToeClaws is on about with Linux is downloading a LiveCD; You burn it onto a disc and it gives you a full Linux desktop on a CD without needing to install anything. You can use it for testing things like this.


----------



## ToeClaws (Mar 16, 2010)

Aye - the 650M image you download only sits on your hard drive temporarily while you burn it to a CD, then you can delete it.  The CD contains the entire OS, and will boot the system when you restart the computer (providing your system is set to boot from the CD before the hard drive, which most are).  If you don't already have a program that can make bootable CD's from an ISO image, you can get one like ImgBurn (very easy to use).


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 16, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> Do you mean that tablet itself made a noise?  'cause that would be a bad thing.



USB device connection noise, I suspect.


----------



## ToeClaws (Mar 16, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> USB device connection noise, I suspect.



Ah, event noise.  Personally, I hate those.  

Nice new avatar Irre!


----------

